# Gilpin Mine update



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The mine tipple that I started during the winter has been placed. 











Construction details on the website. http://www.orery.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Rick, 
Like to see more photos. Very neat. 
Toad


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool! 

Do the ore cars move?


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a Hartland mining engine and plan to build a separate track with a mine going into a "mountain". I checked out your site and found lots of good info on other stuff as well. Thanks for posting your trials and errors. I've bookmarked it so I can go back when I have more time. While I have been dwelling on building up a mountain, I like the way you went down into the mine. I really like the video. I think I spotted a "dinosaur dog" in the background. I've already had one building flattened by a similar giant beast, but I found the feline kind to be much more intimidating to the local townsfolk. ;-)


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The mine cars don't move. I felt that would be one more thing that would need to be maintined! If I ever find a couple of mules the right size. . . 

The dog stays out of the railroad area. Only had to yell at her a couple of times when construction was underway. She mostly likes to hang around the fence, looking for other dogs to exchange barks, or for kids to get her head scratched or for the occasional person that carries dog biscuits. She's about 12, and is more of a couch potato than destroyer of villages. 

There are 3 other pics on the website; some other views to follow in the next batch of movies.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

I've always liked the idea of running trolley wires, but doubt it would ever be practical for me. I'm sure within a week I would come home to find the dog trapped and tangled in a mess of steel wire. 

Paul


----------

